# Lake Texana crappie



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Anyone on here fish in Texana lately went up navidad river today and got into some crappie and a few white bass on minnows but can't seem to do it with jigs any tips or pointers I'm getting them shallow 16" and around brush gonna hit it tomorrow again and try to get some more fillets any help appreciated thanks Jeff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Anyone on here fish in Texana lately went up navidad river today and got into some crappie and a few white bass on minnows but can't seem to do it with jigs any tips or pointers I'm getting them shallow 16" and around brush gonna hit it tomorrow again and try to get some more fillets any help appreciated thanks Jeff
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish I could help with Jig ???Just try diff..weight /color/pattern/depth..But you mentioned minnows...Where to get them??I live in Bay City area(none around here) and the original bait camp on 111 across lake from Old state park is closed..not trying to hj just need minnows


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I get them from Victoria kinda downtown marshas bait shop almost always has them and then salties and goldfish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael J (Jan 25, 2012)

CFBD, around the west launch ramp with white spinners trolled slow...east to the "Y", and west about 2-300 yds....in that area I get some good ones.!!

I'll be down there late this afternoon if I can get out of this dadgummed shop.
1754 Tracker Grizzly/25 Merc tiller / flotation pods. Holler at me.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Michael J (Jan 25, 2012)

.....OR, it's looking like I may just throw my canoe on the Jeep and head on down. Either way, gotta get there one way or another!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Lol I hear I am here now with an empty boat few crappie and whites and a couple cats also I'm at the 59 ramp and up the navidad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael J (Jan 25, 2012)

At least you're there! Loading my stuff in bout hour......leave a few for me


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Did you have any luck will post s pic of mine tomorrow game warden gave me heck at ramp even mentioned seizing boat i kinda got ripped on the boat I bought being gutted and me redoing whole inside guess I should have known I had it coming the vin was missing off the boat I replaced transom to and never seen it there and my license plate was some how missing ! He checked all my fish which were legal and then told me about needing to replace tx numbers so now I'm out for week till I can get it all up to spec I guess other than that a good day and caught some fish !!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

If they are already that shallow, put a bobber stop on your line. Put the a slide through 1" bobber on the line and tie your a 1/16 jig on the end. Set the depth at the depth you are catching them. Just pick up on the line every now and then about an inch or so and drop back down. They will take the cork down same way they do a minnow. I have caught a lot of crappie this way when they are shallow. Something withChartreuse on it always seem to work the best for me.


----------



## Michael J (Jan 25, 2012)

Man I got about 10 miles from the shop and got a call with a problem that couldn't wait.
Have to go to a Tidehaven School in ElMaton....if u know where that is....this afternoon to do a survey....may slip on down to the ramp and throw some spinners, or some CJ's bait.

See you down there hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Michael J (Jan 25, 2012)

Mr. Doppler, about 4-5 years ago I was on my way back from Port A, and stopped at the south ramp on 59 at Texana for a break, and there was a father and his 2 sons with cane poles or long crappie rods, dont remember,....but they were dipping those small corks with a jig on them about 3 or 4 inches deep, and when they got them in the water they would bob the up and down really fast right on the edge of the grass. It was about a crappie every time they hit the water. They were so shallow it was really hard to believe....PLUS the fast way they were jerking the corks/jigs.
His wife was behind them putting the fish in a bucket.....they would catch one and throw it in the grass and keep going. Crazy!!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Yeah they are there just gotta find time to be there sorry for apparently bragging to the ones who pm'd I thought that's what the forum was about sharing info and knowledge ???? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Try bright red or orange jig heads & white or chartreuse bodies. With the changing weather & fronts always pending, that's what I'd start with. Start as small as you've got.
HTH
K


----------



## Michael J (Jan 25, 2012)

No problems here.....gonna lean on you for some trot line expertise here shortly.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Will try that and yep I love running lines in the river 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

